
Why Pacific Hurricanes Hit the Americas So Rarely - evo_9
http://www.livescience.com/7866-pacific-hurricanes-hit-americas-rarely.html
======
jinushaun
Simple. In the northern hemisphere, wind moves clockwise. So the West Coast
gets cold winds from Alaska, while the East Coast gets warm winds from the
Caribbean. That's why the West Coast is so cold until Southern California, but
the East Coast is hot and humid all the way up to New York. That's also why
Asia gets so many typhoons, but Europe gets none.

I recently moved to DC and the area is downright tropical.

